# Can you be main insured on car you don't own?



## shoppergal (1 Nov 2006)

Hi,

Just wondering if someone can help.

Situation is as follows:
I have a car on which I am main insured and my boyfriend is a named driver(since September).

About 2 years ago my boyfriend had no car. His brother got a new company car and gave my boyfriend his old car to use(still in his name). The insurance for the last two years has been in his brothers name with my boyfriend as a named driver.(full policy paid for by my boyfriend as he is the sole user of the car)

Insurance is up for renewal and his brother has now suggested that it may cheaper for my boyfriend to take out the insurance in his own name with me as a named driver.

Firstly, can he do this as he's not actually the owner of the car and secondly is it likely to make things any cheaper?

(I've just read this back and realise how confusing it sounds but don't know how else to explain it)


----------



## RS2K (1 Nov 2006)

2 things.

1/. Techincally the cover in place for the 2 years was unsound. Your b/f was a named driver, not the main driver as was proposed.

2/. Had a claim occurred (and if it had been honoured) it would have been your bf's brother's NCB that would have suffered.

I'd suggest the brothers di a deal on the car, and transfer ownership. Your b/f can then apply for cover in his own name, as the owner. Some insurers will give him notional ncb credit for the years as a named driver.


----------



## shoppergal (1 Nov 2006)

RS2K said:


> 2 things.
> 
> 1/. Techincally the cover in place for the 2 years was unsound. Your b/f was a named driver, not the main driver as was proposed.


 
Just to clarify. b/f was the named driver for the last two years. his brother was the main insured.


----------



## RS2K (1 Nov 2006)

shoppergal said:


> Just to clarify. b/f was the named driver for the last two years. his brother was the main insured.



Understood. But if the named driver was in fact the main driver, due to his brother having a co. car the policy may have been unsound. 

Hardly matters now however, as no claims arose.

You may say "big deal" but if say your b/f was 21 on a prov. license and his older brother was 40 and a model customer, the nature of the risk might have been materially different.


----------



## shoppergal (1 Nov 2006)

ok i see what you mean. thanks.

on the main question. is it possible for b/f to be the main insured if he doesn't in fact own the car?


----------



## RS2K (1 Nov 2006)

Probably not, but  I could be wrong. Transfering the ownership would mean no doubt at all.


----------



## slave1 (1 Nov 2006)

I own my better halfs car and she is the main insured, I am named, Allianz, and I asked them the exact question you asked and they were fine with it


----------



## RS2K (1 Nov 2006)

That's slightly different. Communal property and all that.


----------



## ACA (1 Nov 2006)

Depends on the insurance company, I think. I'd say the best bet is to transfer ownership and for yr b/f to be the insured. Less hassle all round - at least then any claim won't affect you brother.


----------



## idontknow (8 Nov 2006)

Regardless of the insurer on of the the basic legal principles of insuranance states you must have an 'insurable interest' in the risk i.e. you must own the car. Exception being your spouse.

It would be a good idea for your b/f to get some quotes for cover in his own name now - he is essentially earning a NCB for his brother. If he can get an 'intro' ncb in his own name he can start earning his own.


----------



## orka (8 Nov 2006)

At a minimum, the main driver should be named as such - i.e. policy in owner's name and brother as MAIN driver (not just named).  I think insurance companies would be reluctant to put policy in name of non-owner.  Not sure what the respective ages are but it is almost certainly cheaper to insure male + girlfriend than 2 brothers - so transferring ownership may be the best option if the insurance companies won't allow a non-owner to take out his own policy.  A quick phone call to a few insurers will tell you the answer - or a single phone call to a broker.


----------



## briancbyrne (10 Nov 2006)

Hi,
1) car needs to be in your boyfriends name so get it registered as such as you need to have what is known as an "insurable interest" in the vehicle

2) it prob wont be cheaper in the short term as your bfriends brother prob has No claims bonus built up and recieves a discount as a result. ....but Im afraid we all have to bite the bullet some day and start building our own NCB...he would however benefit from a discount with his named driver experience.

Any clarification needed just PM me.


----------

